
Fastest Growing and Shrinking Companies in the Fortune 500 List - karthiks25
https://craft.co/reports/fortune-500-fastest-growing-and-shrinking-companies
======
nougatine
So, energy companies are doing badly and industrials and technology companies
(incl. healthcare) are doing well, which is usually the case in a period of
economic recovery.

[http://investoracademy.org/business-
cycle-101/](http://investoracademy.org/business-cycle-101/)

